# [solved] alsasound mit 2 soundkarten

## grim

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bei mir 2 Soundkarten installiert. Eine Festeingebaute (hda_intel) imm Laptop, eine angeschlossen über USB (Aureon USB mkii , usb_snd_dev). Beide Karten gehen.

```

0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xe8044000 irq 17

 1 [Audio          ]: USB-Audio - USB Audio

                      USB Audio at usb-0000:00:1a.7-2.2, full speed

```

Leider benuzt mein Sytem einmal die eine dann die andere Karte.

Kann man das irgenwo einstellen?

Gruss

grimLast edited by grim on Mon Aug 31, 2009 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spirou

Ich hab in der datei /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf folgendes drinstehen:

```

options snd cards_limit=2

options snd-hda-intel index=0

options snd-hdsp index=1

```

Ich hab allerdings schon öfter gelesen, daß das nicht mit jedem Treiber zuverlässig funktioniert. Bei mir geht es.

----------

## grim

Hallo spirou,

geht!!

Danke!

----------

